# Indian PCC with alias names



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hello guys,

I am pretty sure we have few members who have gone through this situation and I need some advice.

Well here is the backstory....

My wife was born in UAE and she is an indian Citizen by decent. On her UAE resident permit she had her full name as [her first name + Father's name] _as this is a usual practice in middle east countries. 
_
On her Indian Passport she has her full name as [her first name only] and this is consistent with all her Indian doucments like Passport, Aadhar, PAN, Voter ID, Bank details, etc.

I lodged a Visa for her and submitted the PCC from both countries (UAE + India).
UAE PCC have her name as [her first name + Father's name] according to UAE resident permit and Indian PCC have her name as [her first name only] according to her Indian Passport.

I also submitted an Affidavit, stating that all names belongs to her and notarized by Indian Court at the time if Visa lodgement.

Now, CO has made a contact and asked for another Indian PCC ( including any other names or aliases she have or have been known by). The only problem with this is Indian Ministry of External Affairs is responsible for releasing Indian PCC which is acceptable by DoHA. Now, Indian MEA has clearly denied giving a PCC containing alias, as they only mention the name on PCC as per the Indian Passport.

Since, I have already provided a affidavit when I lodge the visa, what are my options now?

Note: Indian PCC issue date: 06 Dec 2017
Visa Lodgement date: 04 Apr 2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Not sure if this post might help you:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...e-clearance-certificate-246.html#post13248290


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

In India PCC can also be issued by commissioner of police office, depends on contacts. Many police official websites like Delhi and Mumbai now have direct links for giving PCC only if your passport was issued from such places.
But PSK-passport kendra is much favored option for PCC in India.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Not sure if this post might help you:
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...e-clearance-certificate-246.html#post13248290


I know about this thread. He did the same procedure like I did. I think maybe he got the grant but was looking for some definitive answers. Thanks anyway.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> In India PCC can also be issued by commissioner of police office, depends on contacts. Many police official websites like Delhi and Mumbai now have direct links for giving PCC only if your passport was issued from such places.
> But PSK-passport kendra is much favored option for PCC in India.


DoHA only accepts PCC's issued by Ministry of External Affairs - India. DoHA will not accept any other PCC's issued by FRRO (Foreigner Regional Registration Offices) for Indian Citizens or any other Police Stations across India because they lack global verification portal.

The question here is how to convince DoHA that PCC's provided by Ministry of External Affairs - India only includes the name as per Passport and no other names/spelling mistakes/alias can be added to Indian PCC


----------



## Toby88 (Nov 24, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> DoHA only accepts PCC's issued by Ministry of External Affairs - India. DoHA will not accept any other PCC's issued by FRRO (Foreigner Regional Registration Offices) for Indian Citizens or any other Police Stations across India because they lack global verification portal.
> 
> The question here is how to convince DoHA that PCC's provided by Ministry of External Affairs - India only includes the name as per Passport and no other names/spelling mistakes/alias can be added to Indian PCC


Please how did you eventually resolve this?
I am in a similar situation


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Toby88 said:


> Please how did you eventually resolve this?
> I am in a similar situation


DoHA accepted the submission and visa was granted.


----------



## Toby88 (Nov 24, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> DoHA accepted the submission and visa was granted.


what did you submit as evidence? did you just write a letter explaining the situation?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Toby88 said:


> what did you submit as evidence? did you just write a letter explaining the situation?


Yes, I had also obtained a written submission from MEA stating that PCC can only be issued as per the name on passport and no alias name can be mentioned on it.


----------



## Toby88 (Nov 24, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Yes, I had also obtained a written submission from MEA stating that PCC can only be issued as per the name on passport and no alias name can be mentioned on it.


Thanks. In my situation the South African police is not willing to issue a letter. But i got an affidavit stating that they can only give the police clearance according to the names on the passport. Do you think that will be enough?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Toby88 said:


> Thanks. In my situation the South African police is not willing to issue a letter. But i got an affidavit stating that they can only give the police clearance according to the names on the passport. Do you think that will be enough?


Affidavit is fine but also try to get a written statement that they do not issue PCC with alias either from their website or a email communication and attach it along with the cover letter.


----------



## Toby88 (Nov 24, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Affidavit is fine but also try to get a written statement that they do not issue PCC with alias either from their website or a email communication and attach it along with the cover letter.


Unfortunately they don't respond to emails. I have sent them emails no response. Also it is not stated on their website. This what is stated on their website.....'A certified copy of the applicant's identity document/passport. The applicant must present his/her identity document/passport at the police station, as proof of identity will be required'


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Toby88 said:


> Unfortunately they don't respond to emails. I have sent them emails no response. Also it is not stated on their website. This what is stated on their website.....'A certified copy of the applicant's identity document/passport. The applicant must present his/her identity document/passport at the police station, as proof of identity will be required'


Then how do you know that they just issue PCC as per passport? They have to communicate that either through their website or through an email. What I mean to say is try to get that in writing and submit that.


----------



## Toby88 (Nov 24, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Then how do you know that they just issue PCC as per passport? They have to communicate that either through their website or through an email. What I mean to say is try to get that in writing and submit that.


It was verbal. Through one of their application centers. They wont give a letter or respond to emails. Except maybe a get a letter from a third party company that assists with processing PCC


----------



## Toby88 (Nov 24, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> Then how do you know that they just issue PCC as per passport? They have to communicate that either through their website or through an email. What I mean to say is try to get that in writing and submit that.


Infact we reapplied again and only got maiden name added to my wife's certificate. Other previous names were not added


----------



## Toby88 (Nov 24, 2020)

In the application form, there is no section to include previous names. Only current names which you have to confirm with your ID


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Toby88 said:


> It was verbal. Through one of their application centers. They wont give a letter or respond to emails. Except maybe a get a letter from a third party company that assists with processing PCC


Then get a letter from them. The whole point is to show you have tried to obtain PCC with alias but was unsuccessful.


----------



## RPSF (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi, How did you go about getting the letter from MEA? I am in the same situation and hence asking.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

RPSF said:


> Hi, How did you go about getting the letter from MEA? I am in the same situation and hence asking.


You can email MEA stating the issue. They will then reply back saying PCC can only be issued as per passport name and not in any alias name. Save the email chain as pdf file and upload it.


----------



## Goswa12 (7 mo ago)

Hi, what if MEA does not respond? and to whom the email has to be addressed?


----------



## nisha.ssc06 (7 mo ago)

I am in a similar situation. The visa was for which country?


----------

